# Anyone know if Technic is still making harnesses?



## onebadgix (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm wondering if he is still making harnesses? I sent him a couple of PM's last week and included my email address. Obvisiously I don't know the guy, so I'm sure he is busy or could be on vacation, etc. I'm just trying to determine which direction I should go in as I've been holding off on my stereo upgrade until I know if I can buy a harness from him.

Thanks!


----------



## blue01 (Apr 28, 2008)

I just got one from him a few weeks ago. I'm sure he's either busy or taking some time off.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

onebadgix said:


> I'm wondering if he is still making harnesses? I sent him a couple of PM's last week and included my email address. Obvisiously I don't know the guy, so I'm sure he is busy or could be on vacation, etc. I'm just trying to determine which direction I should go in as I've been holding off on my stereo upgrade until I know if I can buy a harness from him.
> 
> Thanks!


I think that at the very first PM's sent by you they were not allowed to be answered. That was caused by you not having enough posts to be allowed PM privileges.

Try again, please.


----------



## lex28d (Jun 21, 2011)

I know you have read this a hundred times, regarding ordering a harness. I'm new on this thing, I just want to order a harness for my 745li. How do I go about doing that. Thanks!!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

lex28d said:


> I know you have read this a hundred times, regarding ordering a harness. I'm new on this thing, I just want to order a harness for my 745li. How do I go about doing that. Thanks!!


Please send a PM... you should be able to send and receive PM by now. :thumbup:


----------

